# Do small 7hp Vertical Shaft Diesels exist? John Deere- Frankenstein Swap!



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

Looking to put a small vertical diesel in my '77 JD L100 that has been restored.

HATZ has a 6HP at $4500 USD a piece new from the local dealer..... I don't think so......
http://www.hatz-diesel.com/index.php?id=72&L=1
http://www.hatz-diesel.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Typenblaetter/tb_1B20_50V_ENG.pdf

Here is the specs of my unit
http://www.tractordata.com/lawn-tractors/000/0/0/3-john-deere-100-attachments.html

Been searching for months now

Thanks


----------



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

small as in 5-10 hp. not looking for any number specific


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried this site?



http://dieselenginetrader.com/engines.cfm?ID=81


----------



## alexbarker49 (Nov 5, 2012)

I'll have to watch that site. Nothing matches requirements yet.
http://www.dieselenginetrader.com/search/engine_search.cfm

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Another option would be to find an older / used tractor with the diesel engine that you want, buy the whole thing and sell the left overs for parts. I've seen some unit at half of the $4500.00 that you were quoted... But man those diesels are still expensive!!! We had a diesel powered John Deere Gator 6 wheeler x 4 wheel drive for underground use in the mines...... That was 10 or 15 years ago, and that darn thing cost over $14,000.00 at that time!!
Good luck with your search.


----------

